# xmfanstore.com



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i seen a great deal for the Mifi it comes with everything but i need to know is that site Legit ??? i dont want my credit card info being ripped off 

so have any of you Orderd from them ????

I would get an Inno but its too much money right now


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

I got a PCXM from them with CC no problems at all. That was 2+ years ago..


----------



## BCGreg (Aug 3, 2006)

I ordered an antenna and AC adapter from them last year. Fast shipping, no surprises.


----------



## spryde (Sep 28, 2006)

Ryan from xmfan.com runs the store. He has a solid reputation in most of the XM community (I say most because XM411 split from them awhile back and there is some bad blood between him and Ziggy).

SP


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

Go to myradiostore.com. You can get the MyFi cheaper there and I've ordered from myradiostore and have had no problems out of them. I don't think you will have any problems out of xmfanstore though. They are respectable just as myradiostore. If you want to go with something that is like the Inno but don't want to pay that much you can get the Samsung Nexus for $55 after rebates through Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-YP-X5...s_1/002-9914761-3476805?ie=UTF8&s=electronics


----------

